# Another TDi joins the ranks



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi All,
Just had confirmation of my Black TDi S-Line order from the factory, looking like another September delivery. Going to be a very long 2.5 months  
Gone for totally standad one, although started thinking of loads of options now i want after i've found this site [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Cheers.

Blanchie


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...

I am a member of the TDi club and I love it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC to keep you going untill you TT is ready www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## rcmorgan (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi all

Pick up my 6 month old tdi (ice silver) on wednesday,can't wait! Was amazed by the torque on test drive The bi colour alloys look fab!

Roy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rcmorgan said:


> Hi all
> 
> Pick up my 6 month old tdi (ice silver) on wednesday,can't wait! Was amazed by the torque on test drive The bi colour alloys look fab!
> 
> Roy


Not as nice as the Turbines , want to but some :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> rcmorgan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


The Bi Colours are the best


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> rcmorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunate typo... :roll:


----------



## rcmorgan (Jun 28, 2009)

Had my tdi 3 days now and loving it! Overtook a couple of caravans on a back road NO PROBLEM!  a golf gti behind me didnt have the torque OR grip(it was raining lightly ) to follow me   
After fairly firm driving I'm averaging 45.5mpg.
Will try Vpower diesel on next fill up!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

rcmorgan said:


> Had my tdi 3 days now and loving it! Overtook a couple of caravans on a back road NO PROBLEM!  a golf gti behind me didnt have the torque OR grip(it was raining lightly ) to follow me
> After fairly firm driving I'm averaging 45.5mpg.
> Will try Vpower diesel on next fill up!


Would be nice to see some photos!!  Mike


----------



## rcmorgan (Jun 28, 2009)

Now its stopped raining,a couple of pics!
View attachment 1


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks great, love the bi colour alloys and the chrome pipes!


----------

